# A Nozdormu Clan Coyote sucht...



## Lucur (25. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen beim Clan Coyote!

Die Gilde wurde auf Nozdormu für WoD neu gegründet und unsere Heimat ist der deutsche Multigaming Clan "Clan Coyote" wo wir auch TS und Forum mit benutzen (www.clan-coyote.de).

Wir wollen eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft aufbauen, in der RL im Zweifel immer vorgeht und der Spaß durch das Spielen in der Gilde kommt. Das setzt auch die Aktivität aller Member voraus (nicht jeder muss täglich spielen wie ich, aber wer nur alle 10 Tage mal reinschaut íst schwer in eine Gilde zu integrieren  )

Wir suchen nur Member ü18 mit funktionierendem TS3, weder gear noch Level sind von Belang, wenn ihr euch aktiv in die Gilde einbringen wollt .

Gearscore ist überbewertet und das max. Level erreicht auch jeder irgendwann 
Reine Progressraider werden bei uns genauso wenig glücklich werden wie Hardcore PvPler.
Wenn du deine eigenen Ziele auch mal für die Gruppe zurückstellen kannst und den Erfolg im Zusammenspiel mit anderen suchst, dann bist du der/die Richtige, um ein Coyote zu werden!

Es ist keinesfalls unsere Absicht eine weitere anonyme Massengilde zu werden. Jeder hat bei uns ein Mitspracherecht und wir veranstalten in regelmäßigen (aber großzügigen  ) Abständen, sowie bei akutem Bedarf, Konlaven, wo sich jeder in die Gilde einbringen kann.

Wir wollen in erster Linie zusammen spielen und zwar so, dass jeder einzelne auf seine Kosten kommt. Du wolltest schon immer das eine Teil aus MC zum Transmoggen? Wir starten zusammen einen MC Raid! Du bist neu in WoW und suchst Hilfe? Tipps und tatkräftige Unterstützung sind bei uns selbstverständlich. Zu guter Letzt mein persönlicher Liebling im Spiel: Aktuelle Raids. Kein rücksichtsloses Progressfest, sondern anständig und regelmäßig zusammen raiden.

Ruffarmruns, Gildenraids oder Achievementabende werden bei uns von den Offizieren reglmäßig organisiert. Klingt nach nem Job für dich? Wenn du aktiv bist und dich für die Gemeinschaft engagierst steht einem Offi Posten nichts im Weg!

Wenn das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, melde dich ingame bei mir (Lucur#2180) oder Willfried (Karlchens#2151) oder verewige dich hier:
http://wowgilden.net/clan-coyote

Ein Gespräch im TS machen wir dann entsprechend aus.

Wir freuen uns drauf, dich kennen zu lernen!

Grüße!


----------



## Lucur (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein Grundstamm an Membern ist jetzt da, zusätzlich erwarten wir noch alte Rückkehrer fürs Addon. Also immer her mit euren Bewerbungen, the more, the marrier


----------



## Lucur (4. November 2014)

Wir sortieren uns langsam, vielleicht willst du der oder die sein, der  die uns auf zweistellige Memberzahlen bringt?


----------



## Lucur (11. November 2014)

Das Addon rückt nahe und wir brauchen noch ein paar wenige Member um in WoD starten zu können 

 

Zwischenstand: 13 aktive Accounts


----------



## Lucur (13. November 2014)

Neue Gilden HP, siehe Link im ersten Post


----------



## Lucur (15. Dezember 2014)

Die ersten Bosse im Hochfels liegen, Mittwoch gibt's das erste Mal Kargath HC 

 

Für den Raid bräuchten wir idealerweise noch Monk und Hexer, ansonsten suchen wir immer noch nette Chaoten, die zu uns passen!


----------



## Lucur (7. Februar 2015)

Wir suchen wieder! Alle sind willkommen, die zu uns passen


----------

